# Positive experience with Natural Balance



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've been food comparing trying to find a new food for Soda. Canidae dropped the kcal/cup in his food by 34 and he was already eating a heaping 1/4 cup twice a day. Sodie needs a moderate protein, lower fat, higher fiber food we've figured. He tends to get chunky and this works best. I picked the Natural Balance venison/sweet potato. Brought it home and no kcal/cup on the bag, none on the website. Grrrr. I measure his food by calories. I called the number on the bag and it took me about 30 seconds on the phone to get my answer! How nice! We'll see if Sodie's weight is happy on this food. 1/2 cup is 204 vs. the 190 I was feeding him so we'll go with just under 1/4 cup each meal.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh good luck with the new food. I just love good customer service!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

We switched over to this exact same food on Friday, the Venison and sweet potato...and my guys are doing very well on it. All three love it and are having wonderful poops.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I too feed NB but the duck and potato. I feed him a 1/2 can a day, 1/4 cup of kibble, is that too much for an 8 1/2 lb pup?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy use to eat NB, it was great for him.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 27 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625849


> I too feed NB but the duck and potato. I feed him a 1/2 can a day, 1/4 cup of kibble, is that too much for an 8 1/2 lb pup?[/B]


If his weight is stable, that's fine.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Abbie is on NB Duck and Potato and doing great on it!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the info! and for finding out/doing the math.
I want to try a different food. I keep thinking I'll have time to do home cooked food but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Aug 27 2008, 05:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625883


> Thanks for the info! and for finding out/doing the math.
> I want to try a different food. I keep thinking I'll have time to do home cooked food but it hasn't happened yet.[/B]



I've found that calculating by calories is a lot more accurate than bag suggestions.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

That's all I use is NB--I alternate between the duck and potato and the venison/sweet potato. I use their canned, too. I picked up a bag of their "regular" food that has chicken--chicken used to trigger IBS in Ollie as a pup but I'm giving it another try.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just switched to NB Duck and Potato for Snuggles and Chrissy and they both love it. I compared it to the Blue that I was feeding both of them and it and NB was lower in protein and also is a no grain dog food. So far, there has been no adverse problems with the NB. They both get 1/4 cup 2x's a day and that seems to be suffice.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How does the NB compare to IVD venison & potato?


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (paris @ Aug 28 2008, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626286


> How does the NB compare to IVD venison & potato?[/B]


Way cheaper, and the same.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 28 2008, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626292


> QUOTE (paris @ Aug 28 2008, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=626286





> How does the NB compare to IVD venison & potato?[/B]


Way cheaper, and the same.
[/B][/QUOTE]
I like the sound of that.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

min just started on the venison and sweet potato and were on d/d venison and potato. i switched due to cost. i prefer the smell of the d/d canned and i think my dogs prefer the taste of it but they r eating it well now. the dry i think parker preferred the d/d but im hopeing he changes his mind. i may try the duck next time and see if they prefer that better.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The duck is higher in fat than the venison. My boys took a second look at the kibble shape, but ate it anyways...pigs!

I fed the d/d egg and rice to one of my dogs and he really liked it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a quick question.... is the fat content much higher in duck as to opposed to the venison and can this cause problems down the road as far as weight gain or other issues? I am curious because I just switched and my two little ones really love their new food NB Duck & Potato.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

This is straight from the Natural Balance website.


Sweet Potato and Venison:
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein 20.0% minimum
Crude Fat 10.0% minimum
Crude Fiber 4.0% maximum
Moisture 10.0% maximum
Calcium 1.1% minimum
Phosphorous 0.9% minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.5% minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids 2.0% minimum

Potato and Duck:
GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein 21.0% minimum
Crude Fat 10.0% minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum
Moisture 10.0% maximum
Calcium 1.0% minimum
Phosphorus 0.9% minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids 0.5% minimum
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA) 0.01% minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids 3.0% minimum


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks so much answering my quesitons so quickly. I should of gone into their website myself to find out about the difference and really do appreciate that you took the time out to do so. From what I can see, there really isn't that much difference between the two and I will stick with the NB Duck and Potato.

Thanks again for your input and have a happy and Safe Labor Day weekend!!

Linda


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Eeeep. Had it wrong. Must've been the fiber I was thinking of. I don't do anything under 4. 

But, duck is a fatty poultry. So long as your dog tolerate is fine, there's no problem.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

We've been feeding Natural Balance since Ruby turned 1, it is wonderful stuff. After Ruby had her patella fixed, Deb sent her a get well package (isn't she the best?) and in it was the Roll Around treats....she's hooked on them!! :biggrin: :biggrin: We give Natural Balance a big thumbs up!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been feeding NB to Boo since he was a pup & I also switched Hannah to it. They do well on it but seem to get bored with it after a few mths. I switch them to Fromm or Spots Stew for a mth., then go right back to NB & they seem to enjoy it all over again. NB does have a weight management food with 6.0% fat, which I have also used. Boo & Hannah will eat anything, they're not picky at all, but I can always tell when they really love their kibble by how excited they get & how fast they eat it.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I had tried the duck a while back...it was too rich for my guys, they all had the squirts on it. :huh:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 27 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625879


> Abbie is on NB Duck and Potato and doing great on it!!! [/B]


Daisy is on the same thing and she loves her kibble, she also loves the rolled treats and the Sweet Potato & Venison small dog biscuits- aka treats. I did read that they do get bored with their foods so I plan on switching the flavors of the NB kibble time to time.

I am hesitant to feed her the wet food because I am concerned about her fur getting stained.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Sep 1 2008, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=628342


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 27 2008, 06:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625879





> Abbie is on NB Duck and Potato and doing great on it!!! [/B]


Daisy is on the same thing and she loves her kibble, she also loves the rolled treats and the Sweet Potato & Venison small dog biscuits- aka treats. I did read that they do get bored with their foods so I plan on switching the flavors of the NB kibble time to time.

I am hesitant to feed her the wet food because I am concerned about her fur getting stained.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Clifford eats wet and has no staining. I think it depends on how they eat it, meaning being messy about it, and how long their beard is.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Aug 27 2008, 05:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=625849


> I too feed NB but the duck and potato. I feed him a 1/2 can a day, 1/4 cup of kibble, is that too much for an 8 1/2 lb pup?[/B]


I think that is too much. I would cut back on the can to 1/4 can a dayor just a Tbsp or 2 per meal
JMO


----------

